# Village at St. James Club - Antigua



## KNF (Sep 13, 2006)

We are about to leave for an exchange here and I've just read 3 reviews from another site which stated that the place was a real disapointment - old facilities, cockroaches, poor attitide by staff etc. This is not waht I've been anticipating. I am confused about the timeshare units vs. The St. James Club as a hotel which gets very good reviews. Any helpful, hopefully encouraging feedback would be much appreciated!


----------



## gmarine (Sep 13, 2006)

The timeshare villas here rent for $6000 a week through the resort. Owners rent weeks for $3000 per week. That woudnt be possible if the resort had the problems you have mentioned. 

They are some of the best villas and facilities you will ever see at a timeshare resort. Disregard any negative reviews, you wont be disappointed. The resort is top of the line.

The timeshare villas blow away the hotel rooms.

If you like feel free to email me with any questions or even if you would like me to email you resort pictures. This is a link to the resort website. 
http://eliteislandresorts.com/site/resorts.asp?resortID=11&islandID=1

Very rarely do these units ever get deposited. Usually only around this time of year do you see some units come available because of developer deposits during low season. Other than that is a very difficult resort to trade into.

You have a trade to a resort that rents two bedroom villas for $6000 a week. Be happy, be very happy.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 14, 2006)

We stayed there about 3 yrs ago and they are beautiful units with great views of the water!  The grounds are very lush; hence you could get cockroaches (we did on Days 6 and 7 but had them spray).  Units were spotless and the grounds were for the rich and famous with various levels with outdoor jacuzzis, restaurants, etc.
  This is one island we did not rent a car because there are holes in roads and no street signs. My husband has driven in Mexico City and London, so take that comment to heart.  Take taxis, they have a bunch waiting right at the site.  Feel lucky you landed this exchange!


----------



## gmarine (Sep 14, 2006)

Regarding the bugs, anytime you are on a caribbean island there is a chance to see insects. In four visits to SJC I havent had them in my unit but it is possible. As Cathy said, the grounds are very lush and tropical. With that comes the possibility of insects. 

BTW, the villas are unlike most timeshare resorts. Rather than each unit being part of a hotel like building, each two bedroom villa is free standing. It is more like your own house than a hotel room. The villas also have daily housekeeping.


----------



## KNF (Sep 15, 2006)

*A St. James Club Thanks*

Many thanks for the reassurance. I have had this resort on my list for qutie a while and knew it was one of the top 10 so was very confused when I read these negative comments. I should know better than to look anyhwere else except on the TUG site!


----------

